# My 2012 Costume: Gov. William J. Lepetomane



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

This year's costume will be Governor William J. Lepetomane or simply "Gov", the boxer version (no pants). Gov. Le Petomane is one of Mel Brooks' characters on Blazing Saddles for those who don't know and want to look it up. His dim-witted yet strong political ambitions are either massaged by Hedley Lamarr own agenda or put to the wayside while messing around with his secretary. With the short time I have to plan and create it, this will be a simple costume to throw together.

It's an obscure costume but maybe it will make people think.

Parts of the costume that will differentiate it from a Bill Clinton (pants-less with boxers) costume will be:


GOV across the back of the coat
hair style
Vest, bow tie and shirt style
Reference pics:
GOV across the suit coat









Decent mug shot of costume.









You can kind of see the boxers here... light blue and white striped.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That should be a fun costume.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice! And the part of your secretary will be played by ... ?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Nice! And the part of your secretary will be played by ... ?


LOL!

Great idea. I haven't seen that movie in years. I'll have to watch it again.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Nice! And the part of your secretary will be played by ... ?


There is only one correct and safe answer - his fiancee


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

But who will be Mongo? "Mongo only pawn... in game of life."


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> There is only one correct and safe answer - his fiancee


Maybe she want to be Lili Von Shtupp.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Im tttiiiihhuuddddd..."


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> There is only one correct and safe answer - his fiancee


OBVIOUSLY . I'd have to add a redhead wig to the list, she's brunette *howl*.

Roxy, tell spook he can be Mongo if he wants. That would be awesome. You can be Shtupp!


----------

